# Who Still Uses A Full Stereo System



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

With the changing times in terms of music players, who still owns and utilizes a full stereo system?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL

The truer NO for me though is "not since I got my computer". I have not had a "full" stereo system since 1993 or so. I had a 5-disk cd player and still used it up till... 1998 or so but no more. It may still work, it sits unused under my TV and has for the last 5 years. The TV has been unused by me at least for the past 3 years (the kids like TVO).


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> With the changing times in terms of music players, who still owns and utilizes a full stereo system?


Define full stereo system?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I really only use my mp3 players on airplanes. So I voted yes, though my system doesn't have the traditional record player or multiple Cd changers, it's all based on mp3s.

Just had my house wired up to access my music library in 10 zones around the house, including listening to different stuff in different rooms. So I've been using that alot, but am still in honeymoon phase.

I do enjoy cranking tunes in the bathroom while I take my shower :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Define full stereo system?


This would consist of an independent reciever of some kind, speakers larger than a coffee cup, seperate components like a turntable, cd player etc. Something that takes up some space in your livingroom.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Define full stereo system?


Yeah thats exactly the question I was wondering. Doesn't everyone have a home theater sound system? Does that not qualify as a full stereo system?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah thats exactly the question I was wondering. Doesn't everyone have a home theater sound system? Does that not qualify as a full stereo system?


I would not qualify anything that you can play movies through as a stereo system. I refer only to a 100% music, stand alone audio system like anyone over the age of 40 would have owned at sometime in their lives.










Something that would look like this with some freakin massive speakers


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I don't know if this qualifies as a full stereo system but I have a Denon Compact Home Theater System that sounds better than my full sound system I had up until that point. It comes with two speakers about 16" high and a sub that could blow the roof off of my house. I had a party last Xmas and used it for the loud music (the later it went, the louder it got) and a couple of audiophile buddies were blown away at how good it sounded. There stereo systems are worth $10-$15,000.

Although I do play DVD-Audio and SACD's, I mainly use the stereo on my home network to play lossless CD rips. Sounds pretty good.

But when I go to my buddies place whose has a tube amp receiver and components that each cost more than my whole unit...well there's just no comparison. 

So long story short, I think I still use a stereo system depending on the definition.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Well I don't know if this qualifies as a full stereo system but I have a Denon Compact Home Theater System that sounds better than my full sound system I had up until that point. It comes with two speakers about 16" high and a sub that could blow the roof off of my house. I had a party last Xmas and used it for the loud music (the later it went, the louder it got) and a couple of audiophile buddies were blown away at how good it sounded. There stereo systems are worth $10-$15,000.
> 
> Although I do play DVD-Audio and SACD's, I mainly use the stereo on my home network to play lossless CD rips. Sounds pretty good.
> 
> ...


So you are one, like me that eventually gave up on the stand alone system and migrated into the "home theater" classification. I guess it would qualify, but I was interested in knowing homw many people actually still own and use the good old rack with the giant cabinet speakers. They are certainly becoming less and less available.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

At the cottage yes. at home it's more the Home theater type setup, big sub. big speakers..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm somewhere in between. I have Blueray, 1080P flat panel, Harmon Kardon Surround receiver, but my front left and rights are older Kenwood three ways. My center and rear speakers are JBL. Sub is a powered "Vivid".

So, no conventional stereo components except the front towers. They still sound great to me


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I still have all my components stacked away. All Pioneer equipment. Couple of tape decks, CD players, turntables. I sold the speakers several years ago. Thats what I miss the most. I have never gotten the speakers to match that system again.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a cassette deck, a couple of 8-track decks, a few open-reel decks, a couple of turntables, some home-made 2-way speakers, and some nice low-power Luxman amps. They're all in the basement, with the albums, and 8-tracks, and singles, and stacks of open-reel tape. I just wish I had time to actually clean up the space and listen to music.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I own a couple, actually. I have a Sony receiver hooked up to some B&W bookshelf speakers in my computer room, which is fed mp3s through an M-audio 410. 

In the living room, I have an NAD C370 integrated amp hooked up to a pair of Energy EXL-25 floorstanding speakers via some Transparent Cable. The sources for that rig are a Pioneer Elite Universal Player and an iPod dock.

I've watched countless movies through the living room system and have never felt the need to move to 5 or 7.1. A really decent stereo system will give you all the oomph and spacial realism you need. Plus I live in a basement apartment and the living room is only about 14x14, so there really isn't room for more speakers.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, I do. Seperate component style '70s (pre-integrated circuits) systems can be repaired one component at a time.

Also they seem to sound better. I confess to running my iTunes through the system with a Radio Shack input splitter much of the time (all to Aux.) though.

Having different sets of full sized speakers and a real amp (1979 Marantz 2252B) is just great, even with the required extra turn on/off.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I have 7 full blown setups (amps, preamps, full range speakers) in my house. Yes, I take my audio hobby VERY seriously.

A dedicated room downstairs for my main rig, another setup in my office, a 3rd in my rec room which is used mostly for TV/video, a 4th in my bedroom, a 5th in my garage and 2 systems setup for my boys in their bedrooms. All 7 systems are connected to a music server which streams over 3000 albums instantly and at the push of a button. All at at least CD quality. 

Over 30 years at this hobby and audio has never been as enjoyable as it is today!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I may have told this story here before.

Somewhere between 1977 and 78, I think, I was living in Hamilton. Well, Westdale, actually, for those of you who know the place. I went to a guy's house either to buy sell him some equipment (I think I was selling him a Dynaco preamp or tuner). This guy was an audiophile's audiophile. How much so? Well, he had holes cut through the livingroom floor of his house so that he could sink 18" diameter concrete tubes through the floor into his basement, in order to provide the appropriate cabinet volume (and shape - cylindrical) for the woofers in his system.

So, we're talking and the guy says "You know, some day all of this", gesturing with a sweep of his hand to a room full of gear,"will be obsolete, and you'll get your music in digital form, on a chip". "yeah...right", I thought. And of course, just over 30 years later, at this very moment, I am staring at my USB stick that has some 60 downloaded concerts on it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> I may have told this story here before.
> 
> Somewhere between 1977 and 78, I think, I was living in Hamilton. Well, Westdale, actually, for those of you who know the place. I went to a guy's house either to buy sell him some equipment (I think I was selling him a Dynaco preamp or tuner). This guy was an audiophile's audiophile. How much so? Well, he had holes cut through the livingroom floor of his house so that he could sink 18" diameter concrete tubes through the floor into his basement, in order to provide the appropriate cabinet volume (and shape - cylindrical) for the woofers in his system.
> 
> So, we're talking and the guy says "You know, some day all of this", gesturing with a sweep of his hand to a room full of gear,"will be obsolete, and you'll get your music in digital form, on a chip". "yeah...right", I thought. And of course, just over 30 years later, at this very moment, I am staring at my USB stick that has some 60 downloaded concerts on it.


Makes you wonder where it will be 30 years from now


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would not qualify anything that you can play movies through as a stereo system.
> Something that would look like this with some freakin massive speakers


You can play movies through it. I have three systems. My original "good" one I bought in the 70's. It runs music, either 'pod or I have a line from my computer. It also doubles as a monitor system for recording. 

Yard sales have been good. We have our tv on it's own system. 

My shop also has a kick butt system that I hook a pod too. 

I have had great luck at out local dump getting some freaking massive speakers. Three really good sets in a year and a half.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

About 10 years ago I bought a used Sansui receiver to replace my Pioneer receiver from 1973. Have a real nice Dual turntable, a Sony cassette and Sony reel to reel. My 21" crt tv is hooked up to the receiver. Admittedly I have moved into the 20th century by getting a used 100 CD player and a DVD recorder. All this goes into a used pair of Radio Shack 3 way speakers.
A used vinyl album of Jim Croce Greatest Hits is presently spinning. Rock and roll music, IMO, still sounds the best on records...crackles and pops and all!! The Yardbirds 'Over Under Sideways Down' and Deep Purple's 'Machine Head' are in constant rotation on my system which is located in the basement. What the heck is HDMI?
My future project to improve the system is to replace the filter caps in the Sansui to get rid of the 60 cycle hum.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I have had great luck at out local dump getting some freaking massive speakers. Three really good sets in a year and a half.


Never thought to try out the dump. Have had some luck at yard sales, 2nd hand shops and the odd Salvation Army score. A very good place to grab hold of excellent audio gear is canuckaudiomart.com


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes. BTW, I just found out that Jim Thiel, the creator of my speakers, died yesterday. Bummer.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

WarrenG said:


> Yes. BTW, I just found out that Jim Thiel, the creator of my speakers, died yesterday. Bummer.


Nice setup, Warren. Audio Research pre ...... yeah! 

Are those 1.2's? 

Shame to lose Jim. One of the great audio guys. 

- Kerry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Pneumonic said:


> Never thought to try out the dump. Have had some luck at yard sales, 2nd hand shops and the odd Salvation Army score. A very good place to grab hold of excellent audio gear is canuckaudiomart.com



We have a rural dump that is close to full. They are very thorough about what goes in. Better stuff gets set aside. This week I got drill bits , drill, and soldering iron.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> Nice setup, Warren. Audio Research pre ...... yeah!
> 
> Are those 1.2's?
> 
> ...


Thiel CS2
Mark Levinson No. 27
ARC SP9 MkII
Nakamichi Dragon
Oracle Delphi/SME IV/Lyra Helikon


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Yup. I have my trusty HK reciever and JBLs. They're about to make the trip up to the living room tomorrow where I'll feed them with a single from something that streams audio off my NAS box.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

WarrenG said:


> Thiel CS2
> Mark Levinson No. 27
> ARC SP9 MkII
> Nakamichi Dragon
> Oracle Delphi/SME IV/Lyra Helikon


Yeah, some "aged" gear from when audio was happening.

I too run "aged" gear. Martin Logan CLSes, Quicksilver 8417's and Silver 90's, Sonic Frontiers SFL-2. Sold off my analog rig (Maplenoll Ariadne sig/ETII/Benz Ruby 3 and Nak CR7) a couple years ago (Nak 5 years ago) and now run streamed digital into a variety of DAC's along with a souped up Sony SCD777ES SACD player. Don't have to get off my chair anymore if I don't wish.

Is that Dragon original?


- Kerry


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a computer for song storage but it's wired into a full stereo system. Kinda like a new meets old thing:smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

WarrenG said:


> Thiel CS2
> Mark Levinson No. 27
> ARC SP9 MkII
> Nakamichi Dragon
> Oracle Delphi/SME IV/Lyra Helikon


Nice setup!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

WarrenG said:


> Thiel CS2
> Mark Levinson No. 27
> ARC SP9 MkII
> Nakamichi Dragon
> Oracle Delphi/SME IV/Lyra Helikon


kksjur great setup!

I have given up on a full stereo system, 5 years ago. Now if I want to do some "critical" listening, I use my PC with the Rokit speakers I have. I'm about to spend money on a Project Turntable as I still have 600 audiophile albums sitting in my basement.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For many years, starting in 1976, I used high end audio components, including reel-to-reel tape machines, cassette, turntables, integrated amps, tuners, cd changers, and a variety of speakers and headphones. A few years of small children and pet abuse (a cat did in the passive radiators of one pair of speakers, lol), the eventual switch to cd from lp, made me scale down a little. Then I switched to a small Yamaha bookshelf system with sub for lesson studio use to augment the laptop and near field monitor system. Just last month I moved my studio to a larger room so I am, for the first time in years, considering a return to larger speakers and upgraded sources. 

Not sure what I'll get, but I've put up with crapola sound sources for too long. Decent large speaker cabinets, a simple high end amp, a turntable, and cd player, outdoor speakers too. I like online radio, and that would be my only concession to online sources.

Audio had to take a back seat to family and instruments, but that's beginning to change.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

A small and lesser quality system here, but then my ears are the same age I am :smile: and probably couldn't tell the difference anyway.

I have a Luxman R404 receiver/amp, a Dual Golden 1 turntable (aka CS7000?) and a pair of Goodmans Mezzo SL speakers. It works for me.

cheers

John


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have one and use it, although it is temporarily unplugged while we re-organize some stuff, and I think we'll need a couple of new electrical outlets put in to accommodate the new arrangements of furniture, etc.

I like using them. I find they give better sound.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

We're moving the end of this month. Today, I packed up my Marantz receiver that I bought new in 75'(complete with walnut case). A JVC turntable, Luxman cd (bought later of course) and casette through some basic JVC 3-way 10"'s. Not a hi-end setup - but so much nicer than anything else in the house. For 20 watts per side the thing weighs a ton and makes most other more modern setups sounds horrid :smile:


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> For 20 watts per side the thing weighs a ton and makes most other more modern setups sounds horrid :smile:


Especially true if you are playing back music that was recorded (and thus voiced) for playback on this vintage of gear. 

Nothing better than using 70's gear (with vinyl) to playback 60's and 70's music for example. 

Conversely, using older gear to playback modern recordings isn't ideal.

- Kerry


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

I just actually setup a full stereo system.

We were using a full Home Theater like many of you for quite a while, but I wanted something to play my records with.

So I setup my record player, tuner, tape deck, 5-disc cd changer and reciever with a pair of 160w speaker towers. Sounds bloody fantastic! I miss vinyl.

Also found my Beatles White album.  Along with my recent additions from Hollowbody, my vinyls are starting to grow! I make an effort to listen to one each night.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> Is that Dragon original?


Original? Well, I'm the original owner since '89. It's had a few services since. Probably due for another since the azimuth tracking on the auto-reverse is hit or miss.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just had a look at my stereo. It's a Phillips tuner and amp. Each cab appears to have a 10" woofer, 4" mid and a 2 1/2 or 3" tweeter. It's got about an inch of dust on it. Someday I should pick up another CD player for it. Maybe change the grill cloth - used to have a cat who like to piss on them for some reason.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> used to have a cat who like to piss on them for some reason.


They should be good and ripe after all these years


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Just had a look at my stereo. It's a Phillips tuner and amp. Each cab appears to have a 10" woofer, 4" mid and a 2 1/2 or 3" tweeter. It's got about an inch of dust on it. Someday I should pick up another CD player for it. Maybe change the grill cloth - used to have a cat who like to piss on them for some reason.


Gross. Maybe have to change the drivers too if the cat's urine made it to them. Use gloves.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

I drive my iPod and my Mac thru my amp... but no standalone system yet!
I've been attracted by some vacuum Lamp pre-amp with high-fi sound and crazy speaker but... I finally gave up on the project, cost wise and use wise... and feeling wise.

The greatest sound I ever heard was from an old lamp gramophone with dying tubes... listening to PinkFloyd and White Stripes that way was simply... amazing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Pneumonic said:


> Especially true if you are playing back music that was recorded (and thus voiced) for playback on this vintage of gear.
> 
> Nothing better than using 70's gear (with vinyl) to playback 60's and 70's music for example.
> 
> ...


Most of the music I own & play is older stuff, so I'm good with it.
I still listen to cassettes in the car.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm still using the tuner and speakers I bought back in 1980. I have a NAD amplifier/receiver with Boston Acoustics speakers. I used to have a Dual turntable hooked up to it as well but one of the wires shorted out on me. My stereo's recently been getting more use as I'm currently listening to the Beatles box set through a Kenwood CD which is plugged into it. Like Chito, I also have a set of Rokit speakers and it's hooked up to my "music only" PC. I remember when I first bought them two years ago and I was playing The Cars song "Drive" through them from a CD. I heard things through those speakers I've never heard before. I could actually hear the "air" in the snare drum for example. I also agree that they really are great for critical listening. That reminds me, I should really get the wire lead fixed on my turntable.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the minority here, probably because of my age. I run my Noe Tjoeb tube CD player into a Dynaco SCA 35 that I rebuilt and upgraded,
run it triode, 7w/ch, into my Klipsch La Scalas. I am getting younger though,
because I did drag out my old Pioneer turntable and all my old LP's which I haven't listened to in 20 odd years. Yeah baby, that's the sound!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Pneumonic said:


> I have 7 full blown setups (amps, preamps, full range speakers) in my house. Yes, I take my audio hobby VERY seriously.
> 
> A dedicated room downstairs for my main rig, another setup in my office, a 3rd in my rec room which is used mostly for TV/video, a 4th in my bedroom, a 5th in my garage and 2 systems setup for my boys in their bedrooms. All 7 systems are connected to a music server which streams over 3000 albums instantly and at the push of a button. All at at least CD quality.
> 
> Over 30 years at this hobby and audio has never been as enjoyable as it is today!


Dude!!! Can I come over and play????? I have a 1978 30 watt Technics, amp, pre-amp, receiver, 24 band JVC, 12 bands per side, EQ, and a Toshiba 5 disc CD palyer and a pair JBL 112's. Wouldn't trade it for anything. The Dual 1210 turntable, virtually indestructable, is not hooked up as I need a new cartridge and needle AND I have nowhere to put it. All the other components are taking up available space.
I can still rattle the neighbours dishes at 20 watts - with the subsonic filter turned on!!!
And my wife keeps reminding me of my Tinitus!! Hey - some music just HAS to be played LOUD.

Brian


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My dad owns a 6-disc changer that used to power his 2 big ole JBL boxes. I want that stereo, he had it in uni - I don't think he'll give it to me, and I think the wiring for the speakers maaay need replacing.

I don't own my own stereo, never have. In fact, just this year I asked my roommate if I could borrow his 2.2 stereo setup for my room - I can finally play along to songs off my computer again! That's something I haven't done since I lived at home full-time, 3 years ago.

I'd like to get a decent stereo. Whoever said that they can listen to various music in various locations in their house from an mp3 server, I'd like more information on that please!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

I have two systems. The living room consists of
all sony components. Receiver, turntable, eq,
cd player, cassette, dvd player and tv hooked up.
Downstairs is an old pioneer (wood casing) with
a sony turntable and teac cassette hooked up
to the computer to rip lp's and cassettes. And 
big speaker cabs on both.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I voted for *"Yes and still use it"* as we have 3 systems in our house, each with a good CD player as the main source of audio, two with 70s turntables, and one still has cassette player though most of my tapes are long gone.

One of the systems is a Home Theatre setup though I don't know that _*"migrating to" *_is the right term to use. Hit bypass (as I often do for music sources) and it turns into an old fashioned 2 channel stereo with CD, turntable and AM/FM. I do have a computer connected to it as a source for streaming radio stations and making the option of MP3 playback available.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> I'd like to get a decent stereo. Whoever said that they can listen to various music in various locations in their house from an mp3 server, I'd like more information on that please!


I use the following setup to serve my music throughout all of my house and even into the backyard pool area.

Old, cheap, computer ($200)
1 TB external USB hard drive ($119)
Logitech Squeezbox Classic media streamer ($250)

The computer is dedicated and runs software (Slimserver/Squeezecenter) that operates the Squeezebox streamer. The USB drive holds all of my music. The Squeezebox inputs the music files from the drive/computer (via ethernet, wireless), processes it (it has a built-in DAC) and outputs its analog (or digital) signal to any powered speakers, or stereo or DAC you may have. You can even buy one of the products (Squeezebox Radio or Boom) which has a stereo built-in.

It really is an amazing way to listen to your music. Squeezebox gets it right. Computers are cheap, hard drives are cheap, and home networking allows you to keep the cheap, ugly, noisy pieces away from the blissful audio room.

The Squeezebox is silent - no moving parts, and nothing to wear out. Stick a noisy old computer in the closet, office, or basement and forget about it. Or use your existing computer. I'm running SlimServer on a headless (no monitor, mouse, or keyboard) Linux system called ClarkConnect. When I need to access it or transfer music to it, I just do it from my regular Windows computer over the network.

With the Squeezebox you can use any old computer, any operating system, any file format, and your preferred tools for ripping and tagging your music collection. There are so many plugins and added capabilities, you can use it for much more than a music player. You can have it display album art, liner notes and covers. You can have it display caller ID info when the phone rings, display your email inbox, get artist biographies and album reviews for the current song. It can scroll the content of any RSS web page, connect to any internet radio stream, provide stock quotes, weather reports, and sports scores. It is an extremely accurate clock, if your set your server system to use atomic time. It's a very flexible alarm clock, capable of playing any sound file or internet radio station, and you can have a different wakeup sound and different wakeup times for each day of the week. You can play any podcast without having to store it locally. You can have the server post the song title you're currently listening to on your webpage or blog, or as a message board or email sig. I've just touched on a few of the hundreds of plugins - in short, it is extremely useful and flexible, and there's an army of hobbyists and programmers constantly inventing and expanding the many ways to use the Squeezebox. It's all open source so the Squeezebox community (several thousand worth and counting) is in control of fine tuning things, updating, adding applications and making sure it all continues to work right. 

You'll find that after you buy a Squeezebox, it becomes more valuable. The company is constantly updating the server software and firmware. Recent capabilities added were native decoding of WMA radio streams, support for ReplayGain tags to even out the playback volume of different albums, a better backend for the library database for snappier performance, enhancements to the web interface, an option to browse or search by year, etc.

One modest computer (I'm using an old Athlon) can serve music to many Squeezeboxes. They can all be playing different music, or can be synchronized in any combination. Sure, its nice having instant access to a multi-thousand CD collection in your listening room, but it's even nicer to have the same access when you're out in the garage or in the driveway washing your car. I fall asleep every night to a carefully-arranged ambient playlist or my favorite internet radio stations. Clock turns it off automagically and back on in the morning. 

The sound quality is equal or better than most CD players up to $1000. Optical and coaxial digital outputs send a bit-perfect stream to an outboard DAC if you have one. You can even send DTS-encoded 6-channel files through the Squeezebox to a home theater system (it handles 6-channel Dolby Digital, too).

Using random play, you'll find yourself listening to great music you forgot you even had. You can build playlists for any occasion - dinner music, dance party, Rat Pack, suicide, Christmas, sleep. There are tools to rate your music and playback only the top-rated tracks. I like just selecting a year and marveling at all the great music produced in that year. It's like being transported back in time to re-live that part of your life.

Any downsides? Not really. The only semi-drawback is it takes a while to transfer a large collection into computer files. If you choose a quality music format (I use FLAC) and take time to get your tags right, it really pays off. The price is certainly reasonable considering the sound quality, convenience, and everything else it does. It's a good idea to have a backup of your library so that if/when the hard drive fails, you can easily restore everything without having to rip and tag all over again. Other than those few caveats, don't hesitate to buy one (or more) of these babies. It's a real revolution and a true bargain.

If you wait until the new year they are coming out with a device (The Touch) which doesn't even require you have a computer hooked up to it in order to work. Just connect a USB drive (or SHDC card or USB stick) to the Touch and you are good to go. 

http://www.logitechsqueezebox.com/

http://www.logitechsqueezebox.com/product_matrix.html


- Kerry


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Good info Kerry! +1 to the Squeezebox. There's a lot of other companies producing similar devices, but the Squeezebox seems like the best choice.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Good info Kerry! +1 to the Squeezebox. There's a lot of other companies producing similar devices, but the Squeezebox seems like the best choice.


Without a doubt, it's the best, Saro.

If only because of the huge and very active community of people all working at improving and bettering all of the Squeezebox systems available so that they never become outdated or obsolete.

It's really quite a business model that they have in place for this product line which is becoming larger and better every 6 months it seems. Something the competition can't claim.

- Kerry


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i still work with (single well) cassettes, primarily!

i have four stereo systems: one in the bedroom, one in the kitchen, one set up with a tv/dvd player for watching live performance dvds, and another one for playback when i'm recording.

and a car stereo - cassette, no cd.

i don't have an iphone or similar device, i don't own a computer, and the ringtone on my cell phone sounds just like a telephone.



-dh


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a couple of systems.

My main system is circa 1985 and consists of a Carver M-500T Amplifier, NAD Preamp, Sony deck and Dual turntable (no cd) and a pair of really great sounding Polk SDA-2S speakers (these cabinets are 4' tall and weigh 80 lbs each).

My other system is an old Marantz 2270 receiver with a Sony deck, Dual turntable and a NAD cd player (believe it's the first cd they manufactured).

Also have a BOSE wave system in my office.

These are all pure audio systems. No way in hell a TV will ever get close to them.....lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am actually fairly surprised by the poll results. I thought that most people had retired the big systems long ago in favour of the home theater route.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am actually fairly surprised by the poll results. I thought that most people had retired the big systems long ago in favour of the home theater route.


Given the quality (or lack thereof) of home-theater-in-a-box systems, it's not really that surprising. A really decent home theater setup would be just fine for music (in 2 channel hopefully, I hate when people pan 2 channel music around a 5.1 system), but the big-box store Panasonic home theaters with speakers the size of a stapler and a dvd player/receiver combo in something the size of a Kraft envelope are so completely underwhelming that it's no surprise most people would stick with 2 channel stereo where bang-for-the-buck is so much higher because you only have to buy 2 speakers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Given the quality (or lack thereof) of home-theater-in-a-box systems, it's not really that surprising. A really decent home theater setup would be just fine for music (in 2 channel hopefully, I hate when people pan 2 channel music around a 5.1 system), but the big-box store Panasonic home theaters with speakers the size of a stapler and a dvd player/receiver combo in something the size of a Kraft envelope are so completely underwhelming that it's no surprise most people would stick with 2 channel stereo where bang-for-the-buck is so much higher because you only have to buy 2 speakers.


Yeah!

Remember Quad? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadraphonic_sound

I could be in the minority, but I have yet to hear a home theatre system that could rival a good home stereo for the same money. Besides, I don't like surround sound any more than old fashioned quad. Stereo (plus a centre speaker once in a while) is just fine. Surround doesn't put me in the middle, it distracts the hell out of me. The speakers in those package systems always sound so weird. Maybe it's just me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pneumonic, thanks a mil!

I'd love to rig something like that up when I get my own place - shower, living room, basement, bedroom, jamspace.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am actually fairly surprised by the poll results. I thought that most people had retired the big systems long ago in favour of the home theater route.


I think the challenge is trying to integrate the existing gear with home theatre components. i.e. you're not going to get better FL and FR reproduction than through your main stereo speakers likely.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Given the quality (or lack thereof) of home-theater-in-a-box systems, it's not really that surprising. A really decent home theater setup would be just fine for music (in 2 channel hopefully, I hate when people pan 2 channel music around a 5.1 system), but the big-box store Panasonic home theaters with speakers the size of a stapler and a dvd player/receiver combo in something the size of a Kraft envelope are so completely underwhelming that it's no surprise most people would stick with 2 channel stereo where bang-for-the-buck is so much higher because you only have to buy 2 speakers.


You know, we have a couple of enhanced cd's one being beatles love and the other Neil young at Massey hall and I'm not convinced that's the way to listen to music. We usual run it through the AVR direct and it sounds great.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Home Theatre ???


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have had great luck at out local dump getting some freaking massive speakers. Three really good sets in a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo .. scored yet another pair today :2guns::2guns:*


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Pro-Ject Turntable going into early 80s Harmon Kardon receiver into 70s Bose 901s.

It's my record player into my Dad's old Hifi. Love the setup.


----------



## verticleman (Sep 23, 2009)

*I don't think most people now how good music can sound*

IPODS.........lmao.
I still have my Pioneer Spec 1 and Spec 4 rack mounted amp and preamp. Bose 601 speakers. Pioneer turntable with Shure stylist. Bought in 1980. Put on Toys In The Attic and crank it up and that's the way music was meant to be heard. Digital disc's played through Ipods. NO THANKS!

http://guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com/2009/08/materials.html


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Pro-Ject Turntable going into early 80s Harmon Kardon receiver into 70s Bose 901s.
> 
> It's my record player into my Dad's old Hifi. Love the setup.


I love the old HK gear. Very classy.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

verticleman said:


> IPODS.........lmao.
> I still have my Pioneer Spec 1 and Spec 4 rack mounted amp and preamp.


Very nice. Very collectible pieces amongst the silver pioneer crowd. 

I thought your Spec 4 sounded much better than the bigger Spec 2 that was all the rage back then.


----------

